# Hi I am new here just thought I'd say hello



## saralee91472052 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anybody got any tips for me in this board before i start posting?


----------



## Parson (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, suggestion number one. Introduce yourself over in Introductions - Science Fiction Fantasy Chronicles: forums

Then we might have enough to actually say something is neither too childish, nor too advanced. Although with this group it tends to be advanced childishness.


----------



## Interference (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for saying "advanced", Parson


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 14, 2011)

I applaud your trusting nature, gentlemen, but your greetings are wasted here. 

saralee91472052 is a spammer, and this thread is closed.


----------

